# Nina ~ Day 147 ~ Buck/Doe Twins



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I think we can finally join the waiting room. Nina will be 150 days on May 16th.

Oh please think :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: ! LOL We've had 4 boys and 1 girl so far this year! We need some good kidding vibes this way too! After her sisters kidding with the sideways kid ... I'm REALLY nervous!

She is still out running and kicking up her heels! Silly girl is still balancing on her hind legs trying to get tree branches ! Unlike my other two girls, pregnancy sure hasn't slowed her down one bit! I put her in the kidding pen the other day so she can start her special nightly ration and she jumped clear over a 24" barrier. One single bound. Gave me a heart attack! I've since given her a 4 foot tall pen. LOL This very bad girl was caught jumping on my car today too! I swear she doesn't know she is expecting!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Nina*

hope you get :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Frog pond farm (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Nina*

:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: Thinking pink, as long as next year somebody sends some pink vibes my way :laugh: :ROFL: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Nina*

Lookin' good! Cute markings too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Nina*

:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :hi5:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Nina*

Thinking :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: for you! Hope all goes well and you get some adorable babies


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Nina*

What a cute girl! Love the ones that pregnancy does not phase! Cant wait to see the doe kids she gives you! :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Nina*

She is cute! I hope you get your girls


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Nina*

i concur..very pretty color too..i can't wait to see what her kids look like...sending :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: vibes your way... :type:


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Nina*

Tic... Toc... Tic... Toc

Time is going SOOO slow! Poor Nina is laying around moaning and groaning more and more. I'm so excited to see what her kids are going to look like! Last year she had twin boys that were super splashy in color! Come on this year we need colorful/splashy girls....

LOL, we were feeding her leaves from her favorite tree, which she can't reach anymore.









*Hoping that's a belly full of GIRLS* :laugh:


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Nina*

Wowza that's quite the belly. I hope you get your 3 girls


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Nina*

Ligs are getting softer... Not gone yet, but the whole area is getting squishy!

Losing the thick mucus plug today! I can't wait! 7 days until she will be 150 days! Hoping she goes a few days early!

Come on :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: ! LOL


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Nina*

Aw, I love her color. One day I'll have me one with those colors again.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Nina*

Good pics! She's such a pretty girl... cant wait to see her babies! Keep us posted..


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Nina*

Thinkin' pink!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Nina*

:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :hug:


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Nina ~ Day 144 ~ Leaking Milk?*

When she gets up from laying down there is a puddle of milk. Definitely coming from her. Not a LOT of milk.. but a decent amount. The puddles have been maybe 5" X 5" in size. Just a thin layer of milk. I've been watching her for udder development and while she has a decent sized udder it's not as full as I would expect it to be.

Should I be concerned? Guess she is just laying on it wrong and the pressure is pushing the milk out.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Nina ~ Day 144 ~ Leaking Milk?*

pink pink pink!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Nina ~ Day 144 ~ Leaking Milk?*

I'd say it's the pressure of her laying on her udder...I would be watchful though to be sure the open orifices don't cause problems with possible mastitis! Hope this is a sign of multiple baby girls!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Nina ~ Day 144 ~ Leaking Milk?*

Thinking :kidred: :kidred: for you. Pretty girl


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Nina ~ Day 147 ~ Ligs are gone =)*

Ligs are gone, udder is strutted & her belly has really dropped. Been talking her head off for the last hour. Kids are close!

Oh please ray: ray: ray: ray: for a easy kidding! Of course it's a Sunday and a holiday :laugh: Would be cute to have kids on Mothers Day


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Nina ~ Day 147 ~ Ligs are gone =)*

:kidred: :kidred: ray:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Nina ~ Day 147 ~ Ligs are gone =)*

Good luck! Thinking pinkpinkpink for you!


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Nina ~ Day 147 ~ Ligs are gone =)*

She's gonna keep me on my toes all day! LOL We are still waiting.

She has been "baby talking" all day. So cute.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Nina ~ Day 147 ~ Ligs are gone =)*

Anything new?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Nina ~ Day 147 ~ Ligs are gone =)*

thinking pink for you!


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Nina ~ Day 147 ~ Ligs are gone =)*

Buck/doe twins. So beautiful. Will post pictures when I get inside


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh congrats!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Congrats !! Can't wait to see pictures :thumbup:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! Cant wait to see photos!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats!! And she had them on Mother's Day too! How cute!


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes, It was the best Mother's Day present  

Pictures are in the birth announcements under "Nina's Twins"


----------

